# Cute Nail Designs



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2007)

Leopard print tips... not an every day look but I liked them.


----------



## bruisedkiwi (Dec 13, 2007)

I like cream colored bases with dark grey/black sparkles on the french tip!


----------

